# real shtf in Australia



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Crews fight fires overnight in Victoria

Adelaide Hills bushfire: Dozens of homes feared lost in SA's most dangerous day since Ash Wednesday; Victoria fires downgraded - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

2 states, 2 major bush fire events...

No I'm not in the path but hate to say it.... Its a mess....

Conditions are easing today... So the fires may be "contained" in a few days (I never use under control as its under control when the fire is out)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Be safe Pheniox. Are you still fighting fires yourself?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Be safe Pheniox. Are you still fighting fires yourself?


Yeah but we have been lucky, conditions have eased around here


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Crazy... Stay safe.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Wish I could send you our rain...we haven't seen the sun in a while.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

We get giant wild fires where I live so I understand your concern. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Keep your feathers out of the flames!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

take care...


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I hope it is contained soon. There seems to be so many fires over the last few years. Praying for every ones safety.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Just so you guys are aware this event is way south of me (like Montana to idk ca type distance) 

The idea of the share was more for you guys that track events/ weather patterns (I have noticed strange similarities in the level of events between the USA and Australia, thats more how bad its getting over the same time frame) 

Sorry there is no need to worry about me, but the thoughts prayers for those affected won't go astray 
(Heard 20 confirmed homes were lost in sa fires) 

Also great extra info for event followers in prepping...

But yeah sorry to give the impression I'm remotely at risk  I'm not


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Phoenix is it my imagination that the number of fires is increasing every year? I really don't remember hearing about all these fires when I was a kid.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Auntie said:


> Phoenix is it my imagination that the number of fires is increasing every year? I really don't remember hearing about all these fires when I was a kid.


Victoria for example had a "1 in 50 year" fire event only a few years ago... .

And conditions are close to repeating that event this year, I don't think the frequency of fires really has spiked concidering urban development, and how many are living as close as they can to the bush...

Locally there are even "mini suburbs" popping out of no where

But to the serious nature and the extreme of these events (fires getting bigger and badder every year) can't help support that view.....

Some patterns are the changes in fire management (preparing for fire season through fuel reduction burns etc)

No excuses but on both sides, yes more fires, yes getting worse, but there are other factors also at play than just weather


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Well with all the immigration Australia has encountered I am not surprised that there is more growth, it has to go somewhere inland is the only place left.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Glad to hear you are safe, Phoenix. I'm sorry for those who lost their homes. I hope everyone is safe. I'll wing my prayers out their way, also. Thanks for the update.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Icy rain here for the last 2 days straight wish some of that could be exported lol. Hope it works out for you and yours. The roads here are simply dangerous and very few cars are on the them. Luckily i have a big ole 4x4 so i just take it easy and drive safe. Good thing ive had to work all weekend.


----------



## Oneman (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi Phoenix, Glad your a long way from this current fire Danger, I have Family in Oz, In Albury Victoria/New South Wales Border, Some real bad fires in the past in Victoria & years ago in Tasmania,
Have visited Australia in the past, spent a lot of time in the Outback, And know how Disastrous Bush fires can be.


----------



## 3percent (Dec 28, 2014)

Mother Nature is a bigger problem for SHTF than any government could ever be. 

Well, maybe not. I just remembered the NAZI and commies of various flavors.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Been hearing about those nasty old fires over there. Prayers headed up for those in danger.


----------

